# Talking about $4000 sprite bottles



## IRISH (Jun 11, 2005)

Have a look at This eBay auction . 
 Whiskey must be better than sprite [] (at least it's older [] ).


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 11, 2005)

i always thought it was bad when someone at the flea market would ask $20 dollars for a common soda bottle. but something like this just blows my mind. i can understand wanting to make a little money, but people should do some research. it seems like people just assume that because something is old it's a automatic goldmine.


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 11, 2005)

*WHAT?!?*  Must be a joke...it sure made me laugh [sm=lol.gif]. 
 Or, perhaps there is some sort of hiddin message in the text. I have seen other listings with odd spellings, capital letters in the middle of words etc. that I always thought might be some form of secret communication...[8|]. 
 I just can't believe that this listing is serious. As we all have seen, even the rarist of bottles (with fewer than 10 examples known) sell for *ONLY* $70,000 [8D]...


----------



## grdigger35 (Jun 12, 2005)

They can't really be serious!?


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 13, 2005)

...Must be because of the 'eligible' label![]

 KAT


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jun 13, 2005)

Alot fo Crypto huh?>????.....


 as for the bottle,....100,000.....keep it....lol....make sure ya got an armed guard also when ya bring it out of the house....lol


----------



## IRISH (Jun 19, 2005)

It's a bargin now [] relisted at a massive discount [&:] http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1351&item=6188040106&rd=1  .
 Sadly I don't think it's a joke but just a fool who thinks they hit the jackpot.


----------



## warith (Jun 21, 2005)

I think the second auction is a different seller ("leighterese")! All the loonies are coming out to play!

 The first bottle was being sold by a new seller called "chuck1743", who lists their address as "Wagga Wagga, Australia". The item was 'won' by an insane bidder called "luckychuckie1" (with a lot of recent negative feedback); from USA. Considering the similarity with the names, they could be shill bidding (a VERY expensive mistake on a $100k item!).

 Very strange, what will be stranger still will be if they both leave each other positive feedback!!!


----------



## IRISH (Jun 22, 2005)

> All the loonies are coming out to play!


 
 I think you summed it up well right there [] .


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 24, 2005)

Different bottle.The first had a torn label and a cradle.I guess seller #2 is hoping to find another sucker and cash in!

 Better go have a look in the back of my liquor cabinet!  []

 KAT


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jul 13, 2005)

Guess Chuck didn't learn his lesson-IT'S BACK!

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6193326391&category=1351&rd=1

 Cheers to Trog on Grim1's forum for the heads up.[]

 KAT


----------

